# NCAA Baseball Tourney Thread



## Bluethunder

Hate to have an ISU baseball thread as a place where we discuss other teams, especially IU. 

Figure it would make more sense to create a new thread to discuss the games this weekend, especially the other two MVC teams.


----------



## Bluethunder

Man, Redbirds were up 7-2 and have now walked four batters and just hit a batter to tie the game. IU still has bases loaded.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State goes back in front 8-7 with a run in bottom of the 7th


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bluethunder said:


> Illinois State goes back in front 8-7 with a run in bottom of the 7th



Redbirds just have to hold them scoreless for 3 more outs. It would be nice if they could get a couple of insurance runs here just in case.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Claim First NCAA Tournament Win Since 1995 After Downing McNeese*






NASHVILLE -- Indiana State baseball earned its first NCAA Baseball Championship victory since 1995 with an opening round win over McNeese by the score of 6-5 at the Nashville Regional, hosted by Vanderbilt. ISU raced out to an early lead but a big fifth inning home run from Dane Tofteland stopped a McNeese rally and then four scoreless innings of relief by Tyler Grauer made it hold up for the win. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State won 8-7, MVC 2-0, DBU plays tonight. The MVC is now a baseball conference!

So nice to have an ISU winner in NCAA postseason!


----------



## Gotta Hav

Nice write up by the Indianapolis Star for today's victory. 

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...iana-state-opens-win-over-mcneese/1250834001/


----------



## ISUCC

Link to all NCAA baseball scores

https://www.ncaa.com/scoreboard/baseball/d1


----------



## Bluethunder

Ohio State can’t get over the hump against Vandy. Multiple chances to score and cant get the runs across the plate. Had the bass loaded with one out and couldnt get a run. Down 4-2 on the 4th.


----------



## ISUCC

Dallas Baptist taking care of Florida in the 4th, 4-2 so far. 

Doesn't look like Ohio State has enough to beat Vandy. 

Conference-wise, hopefully the MVC goes 3-0 tonight. The Big 10 will finish a respectable 2-3 with wins by Michigan (over Creighton, the lone Big East entrant) and Nebraska (over UCONN, same conference as Wichita State). Losses by Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio State. 

No major upsets yet, no 4's have beaten a 1 seed, some 3's have beaten 2's. The ACC and SEC teams have done well, but they have a lot of teams in the field. Maybe Fordham can upset #1 West Virginia, they're typically not a strong baseball power.


----------



## ISUCC

Louisville beat UIC so Illinois State gets Louisville tomorrow, Indiana gets UIC


----------



## ISUCC

DBU taking it to Florida, up 7-2 in the 7th now


----------



## Buckhorn

Make that 7-5...Gators just drove MD Johnson to the showers. Hines now throwing for DBU.


----------



## Bluethunder

DBU up 11-6 in the bottom of the 8th and still batting so it is looking very likely the MVc goes 3-0 today


----------



## Bluethunder

Two number 4s leading right now. 

Omaha 1-0 over UCLA in the 5th and Cincinnati ahead of Oregon State 3-1 in the 4th. I will probably be asleep before either game is over so I will check scores when I get up in the morning


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Dallas Baptist wins 11-8. They will face Texas Tech tomorrow night. The MVC goes 3-0 today. I feel bad for the fans that didn't show up to the games this year. This has been a solid year in the MVC for baseball.

Non-MVC news: #3 Central Michigan comes back from being down 4-0 to beat #2 Miami 6-5. CMU is now on a 19 game winning streak.


----------



## Buckhorn

State of FL will likely commission an inquiry into WHY this is the 1st season in memory that NO Florida college has hosted a Regional!

Looks like Vandy's gonna throw *Rocker* tonight v. the Sycs:

Vanderbilt Baseball
@VandyBoys

Vanderbilt will send right-hander @_*KumarRocker* to the mound vs. Indiana State. First pitch at 6 p.m.
#RoadToOmaha … twitter.com/i/web/status/1…

Big Boy...6'4" 255 lb RHP (Frosh)
https://vucommodores.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=4790

***Curious as to how fast he gets off the mound to field bunts???


----------



## ISUCC

Game times today are 4pm for Illinois State, and 7pm for us and Dallas Baptist. All viewable online or on TV

Only one 1 seed lost last night, #1 Oregon State lost

Indiana kicks off the NCAA Tourney day with a matinee game vs UIC at 11am.


----------



## Buckhorn

The times given above are EST. Nashville is on CST.

Here's the BEST "live" online scoreboard:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/scores-live?type=Top 25

McNeese-OSU is a good game:

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/statmonitr/?id=263789


----------



## Bluethunder

Looks like IU will survive for one more game at least. 

Army and UIC about to be the first teams eliminated.


----------



## ISUCC

many teams we played this year are in the NCAA tournament. 

UNC-Wilmington
Mercer
Illinois
Indiana
Michigan
Dallas Baptist
Illinois State
Vanderbilt

so 8 teams we played made the NCAA field, we wound up with a pretty good schedule after all


----------



## ISUCC

McNeese and Ohio State in extra innings, so good for who plays them next

bases loaded for McNeese in the 10th, 2 outs

to the 11th we go, keep playing!

Redbirds and Louisville scoreless in the 3rd on ESPN3

On to the 12th we go

Illinois State looks good, Louisville scoreless thru their half of the 4th, ILS is the home team


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jalibirds win 4-2 over Loserville!!! MVC now 4-0.


----------



## BrokerZ

Vanderbilt has some hitters. Liberatore seems to be pitching a good game, but all of the balls coming off their bats are hit hard.

Also, not a fan of playing for the one run in the first. Would rather have not seen a bunt with our #3 hitter with runners on first and second and nobody out. Let the kid swing away.


----------



## Buckhorn

I can see Hannahs strategy re: 1) having 2 runners in scoring position & only 1 out and 2) taking away the dbl play.

Re: Libertore, he's had a high # of fly ball outs, meaning his _pitches have been up_, which doesn't provide the ISU infield "D" the opportunity for the DP. This may ultimately come back to haunt him if he can't adjust. Good hitting teams luv those high pitches.


----------



## BrokerZ

Buckhorn said:


> I can see Hannahs strategy re: 1) having 2 runners in scoring position & only 1 out and 2) taking away the dbl play.
> 
> Re: Libertore, he's had a high # of fly ball outs, meaning his _pitches have been up_, which doesn't provide the ISU infield "D" the opportunity for the DP. This may ultimately come back to haunt him if he can't adjust. Good hitting teams luv those high pitches.



I can see the strategy, too. I just don’t like giving away outs and playing for one run in the first inning.  That’s a late innings strategy when you’re tied or trying to stay alive.


----------



## Buckhorn

BrokerZ said:


> I can see the strategy, too. I just don’t like giving away outs and playing for one run in the first inning.  That’s a late innings strategy when you’re tied or trying to stay alive.



He obviously felt that it would be a low scoring game.

Re: Ayers, it's time that he return to the archives. He's simply not cutting the mustard and being a real liability w/ men in scoring position! He's always had SO issues, and obviously, the MVC Tournament was a "once in a lifetime" dream come true for him. Sycamores need a STICK in this position, not an auto-fan.


----------



## ISUCC

Dallas Baptist loses to Texas Tech 3-2, MVC now 4-1 in NCAA play


----------



## Buckhorn

Anyone know why we're forced to see this 1/2 assed NCAA "stat line" -

https://www.ncaa.com/game/baseball/d1/2019/06/01/vanderbilt-indiana-st

versus 

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/statmonitr/?id=263789

????????


----------



## BrokerZ

Buckhorn said:


> He obviously felt that it would be a low scoring game.
> 
> Re: Ayers, it's time that he return to the archives. He's simply not cutting the mustard and being a real liability w/ men in scoring position! He's always had SO issues, and obviously, the MVC Tournament was a "once in a lifetime" dream come true for him. Sycamores need a STICK in this position, not an auto-fan.



Playing the #1 offense in college baseball doesn’t usually result in a low scoring affair.  But it doesn’t matter what the thought process was, that strategy never makes sense statistically.  

Agree with you on Ayers. He looks waaaay overmatched at the plate tonight, and he’s left a bunch of men on base.


----------



## BrokerZ

Liberatore pitched a helluva game tonight. Just got caught on a few bad pitches with 2 outs and some untimely walks.


----------



## Buckhorn

Pounding Ward...he gets stung if he can't keep his pitches DOWN.


----------



## ISUCC

Hopefully we get another chance at Vanderbilt tomorrow night. Gotta beat Ohio State first. 

Several #1 seeds have lost. Oregon State is already eliminated as a 1 seed. Louisville lost as a 1 seed. East Carolina lost as a 1 seed. Georgia lost as a 1 seed, and West Virginia lost as a 1 seed, Georgia Tech just lost as a 1 seed, Nebraska jumped on 1 seed Oklahoma State 3-0 in the 1st inning in their game as well. 

It's quite possible Illinois State could host a super regional. Louisville regional is matched up with the Greenville, NC regional, in that regional the #1 and #2 seeds have lost. The 2 remaining schools who have not lost are Campbell and Quinnipiac.


----------



## ISUCC

Great comeback there in the 9th, had we not given up those 4 runs we'd have won. Oh well, use that momentum from the 9th to beat Ohio State tomorrow afternoon!

MVC is 4-2 in NCAA play after 2 days.


----------



## GoSycamores

*No. 2 Vanderbilt Takes Down Sycamores in NCAA Baseball Championship*






NASHVILLE -- Indiana State surrendered each of their first four runs with two outs to No. 2 nationally-ranked Vanderbilt before the Commodores broke a close game open late as the Sycamores fell 8-5 on the second day of the NCAA Nashville Regional. While the Sycamores were the home team on the scoreboard the game was held at Vanderbilt's Hawkins Field and the game was a complete sellout of over 3,500 fans. 

More...


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> Hopefully we get another chance at Vanderbilt tomorrow night. Gotta beat Ohio State first.
> 
> Several #1 seeds have lost. Oregon State is already eliminated as a 1 seed. Louisville lost as a 1 seed. East Carolina lost as a 1 seed. Georgia lost as a 1 seed, and West Virginia lost as a 1 seed, Georgia Tech just lost as a 1 seed, Nebraska jumped on 1 seed Oklahoma State 3-0 in the 1st inning in their game as well.
> 
> It's quite possible Illinois State could host a super regional. Louisville regional is matched up with the Greenville, NC regional, in that regional the #1 and #2 seeds have lost. The 2 remaining schools who have not lost are Campbell and Quinnipiac.



We got hosed by not being in the Louisville regional instead of Indiana. Much more winnable than ours, and Illinois State is proving it.


----------



## meistro

BrokerZ said:


> Vanderbilt has some hitters. Liberatore seems to be pitching a good game, but all of the balls coming off their bats are hit hard.
> 
> Also, not a fan of playing for the one run in the first. Would rather have not seen a bunt with our #3 hitter with runners on first and second and nobody out. Let the kid swing away.



I liked it. Stay out of the double play. Base hit could have scored two.


----------



## meistro

Stinks we lost, but what a cool atmosphere. We played well, we just couldn’t get the big hit we needed until the 9th and too little too late. I felt like we left some runs out there early and that hurt. Vandy has so many weapons. Glad we made the trip and hope we get to see a win tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Buckhorn

meistro said:


> Stinks we lost, but what a *cool atmosphere.*..



Does this mean that you're gonna become ISU's 2020 "whistler?" :lol:
I couldn't believe the Vandy fans would clap in harmony w/ the "whistling!" Kinda like a cheerleader...


----------



## meistro

Buckhorn said:


> Does this mean that you're gonna become ISU's 2020 "whistler?" :lol:
> I couldn't believe the Vandy fans would clap in harmony w/ the "whistling!" Kinda like a cheerleader...



Omg, no. One of the most annoying things ever. Then a few of our fans got into it, and it was ear piercing. Yes, it’s a synchronized thing they do. Most of their fans were cool, some not so much. I do think they respect our team and ability.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The constant whistling honestly made me glad that I didn't go. I just muted my TV so I didn't have to listen to it, because I got sick of hearing it. If we play them again later tonight chances are I'll be muting the TV again.


----------



## Bluethunder

Things not looking good for IU, down 6-0.

DBU plays Florida (again) at the same time we do to try and make it to the night game.


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, IU is down 7-0 now

Hope we beat Ohio State, another Big 10 team we can say we beat this year. 

interesting games today. And last night as well, poor Nebraska, had a 2 run lead in the 9th on 1 seed Oklahoma State, 2 outs, and OSU had 2 men on. Last OSU batter hits the 1st pitch for a 3 run HR and devastating Nebraska, who are now losing 3-0 to UCONN in an elimination game.


----------



## Buckhorn

Whitbread being pounded like Ward was yesterday...I don't see much longevity in his game today.

Now into the 6th and he's still around...kid's pitched out of trouble every inning and that pickoff @ 2B was one helluva play!
He throws as well as any pitcher on our staff w/ men on base...


----------



## ISUCC

Dallas Baptist is taking it to Florida 9-2 in the 4th, winner plays again tonight

ISU has work to do, trailing 4-3

Illinois State gets Louisville at 6pm. Louisville got a scare from IU, but hung on to win. 

UCONN eliminated Nebraska easily 16-1

Creighton is up on Cincy, winner has to beat Michigan twice to win regional.

Down in Greenville, NC Quinnipiac and Campbell are playing in the winners bracket, that's a 3 seed and 4 seed, ECU eliminated NC State, so for 1 seed ECU to win they need to win 3 straight games to win that regional, this is the regional that feeds into the Illinois State regional


----------



## ISUCC

7-4 ISU leads in the 7th! Need to keep scoring here! 

DBU's lead is down to 9-6 over Florida


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> 7-4 ISU leads in the 7th! Need to keep scoring here!
> 
> DBU's lead is down to 9-6 over Florida



Trees 8-5 in 9th!!  Go Trees!!


----------



## ISUCC

10-5, need 3 more outs!

After our game ends tune in to the Illinois State game, they need 1 win to win that regional

DBU up 9-7 in the 9th over Florida

Sycamores win! 10-5! Let's keep winning! Vandy again next! 

ISU is now 9-5 vs the Big 10 this year


----------



## ISUCC

We played 6 games to win the MVC tourney, no reason we can't do it to win an NCAA regional is there?

meanwhile DBU is trying to lose to Florida, in the 9th, Florida has 2 on, no outs.


----------



## Buckhorn

Gators threatening to def. DBU  in bottom of 9th, down 9-7...runners on 2B & 3B w/ 1 out...now 9-8 w/ 2 outs & runner on 3B.

Final: DBU 9-8

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/scores-live?type=Top 25


----------



## ISUCC

DBU survives! 9-8 winner over Florida! They'll play again tonight. 

MVC is 6-2 now in NCAA play.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Bats Propel Sycamores to First Regional Final Since 1989; Face Vanderbilt Tonight at*






NASHVILLE -- For the third consecutive game of the NCAA Baseball Nashville Regional, the Sycamores recorded double digit hits and this time the pitching staff made it hold up to the tune of a 10-5 victory over Ohio State on Sunday afternoon on the campus of Vanderbilt. 

More...


----------



## ISUCC

DBU and Texas Tech have already started, 3-0 Texas Tech is leading early

Illinois State will need to come back or they will play tomorrow night in a winner take all game, They're down 5-1

We play at 9pm


----------



## GoSycamores

*Bats Propel Sycamores to First Regional Final Since 1986; Face Vanderbilt Tonight at*






NASHVILLE -- For the third consecutive game of the NCAA Baseball Nashville Regional, the Sycamores recorded double digit hits and this time the pitching staff made it hold up to the tune of a 10-5 victory over Ohio State on Sunday afternoon on the campus of Vanderbilt. 

More...


----------



## WhenSycamoresWereIndians

Any way to watch?


----------



## ISUCC

ESPN3 now

Illinois State is getting killed 11-1

DBU still trails 3-0


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISUCC said:


> ESPN3 now
> 
> Illinois State is getting killed 11-1
> 
> DBU still trails 3-0



Yeah the MVC might not win another game at this point. Unfortunately the regional finals is where the pitching depth of the warm weather P5 schools really starts to show. Regardless having 3 schools solidify themselves as Top 32 schools is a pretty impressive accomplishment for our conference. None of them should hang their heads if they can't make the Super-Regionals in my opinion.

BTW I'm already hearing the annoying whistler. It's the same annoying whistle too. He never changes it up. :laugh:

EDIT: Roby Enriquez hits a HR. ISU leads 1-0!


----------



## Buckhorn

Sounds as if there's multiple "whistlers" coming out of the Trees! :razz:

Can't believe that Ayers is the starting DH, especially given the success of Boyle in that role this afternoon. Talk about a "whistler" in this series...

Is "2 a "crooked #?" LOL That's the # of Ayers SO's so far THIS game...wasted opportunities can come back & kick ya in the ass.


----------



## ISUCC

Redbirds lose 11-2, see you tomorrow night

DBU down 3-0 in the 8th


----------



## ISUCC

Oh well, we had a great year, nothing to hang their heads about. Vanderbilt may win it all


----------



## meistro

We just got home from Nashville. Listened to the game on the way home, we just ran out of gas, and pitching against arguably the best team in the tournament. We had a great weekend down there, and we’re just really proud of the team. Can’t help but think what could have been if we’d been in a different regional. Thanks for a great season guys!


----------



## GoSycamores

*Magical Season Comes to a Close at the hands of No. 2 Vanderbilt*






NASHVILLE -- Indiana State's Roby Enriquez went deep in the second inning but Vanderbilt also used the long ball to down the Sycamores in the NCAA Baseball Nashville Regional by the score of 12-1 in the regional championship game. 

More...


----------



## Buckhorn

Just reported on WAVE-3 TV that the hometown Cards def. IL State 4-3 to earn the Super-Regional ticket. Tough loss by the Redbirds...

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...beats-illinois-state-walk-off-rbi/1331079001/


----------



## ISUCC

unfortunately Illinois State lost in the bottom of the 9th when Louisville scored to break a 3-3 tie. The Redbirds had tied it in the top of the 9th before losing in the bottom. 

Overall a pretty good NCAA for the MVC, all 3 teams make the regional finals, just couldn't get one to advance. Maybe next year

Michigan has rallied to retake the lead on Creighton. The Blue Jays just left the bases full with one out in the 5th, Michigan leads 6-4


----------



## bent20

What a great season for Indiana State!


----------



## Buckhorn

Vandy's JJ Bleday went #4 in the MLB Draft Monday:

*4. Miami Marlins: J.J. Bleday, OF, Vanderbilt*

Who is Bleday? A corner outfield prospect who has shown his power in the toughest conference in college baseball, Bleday is a future right fielder with an unusual swing that could present some risk but enough pop in his bat to make it more than worth it here.

Why the Marlins took him here: A polished college bat is a great fit for a franchise in desperate need of offense at the big league level. Miami has gravitated toward athletic players during Derek Jeter's short tenure, but betting on a bat-first prospect shows a willingness to break from the mold for the right player. -- Mullen


----------



## pbutler218

*Vandy*

Did anyone else see where Vandy was taken to the woodshed by Duke yesterday? Trounced 18-5!!


----------



## meistro

pbutler218 said:


> Did anyone else see where Vandy was taken to the woodshed by Duke yesterday? Trounced 18-5!!



Ya, didn’t see that coming.


----------



## Buckhorn

See what L-ville did to "Feast" Carolina? LOL
There's a team that's finally firing on all cylinders...outscored ECU 26-1 in the two games & they were ranked 8th in BA's last poll. Talk about the "woodshed"...:barf:

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...-sweeps-east-carolina-advance-cws/1392619001/


----------



## Gotta Hav

Wow!!!

https://amp-tennessean-com.cdn.ampp...ament-2019-super-regionals-game-2/1322538001/


----------



## Buckhorn

Kid is POWERFUL...ever examine his legs/hips? Looks like an NFL FB. A kid like this who gets into a program w/ a GOOD pitching coach never throws his arm away, using energy from his consistently strong push-off of the rubber.:thumbsup:

"Rocker tossed 131 pitches, well beyond his career high of 105. But he_ never labored or seemed to break rhythm."_ - *19 'friggin SO's...that's a lot of turbulence!* He struck out 13 of 15 batters during a dominant stretch from the third to the seventh inning.

With a name like "Rocker," let's hope he gets a good "Advertising Agency" when he signs his MLB contract!

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...-rocker-vanderbilt-no-hitter-duke/1399670001/

Greatest Pitched Collegiate Game in History? Great video clips...
https://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2019/6...no-hitter-vanderbilt-ncaa-baseball-tournament
---------------------------------------
***His PRIOR game v. ISU:

https://gosycamores.com/documents/2019/6/1/Game_59_Vanderbilt_8_Indiana_State_5_Final_Box_Score.pdf


----------



## ISUCC

Vanderbilt has woken up and leads Duke 8-1 in the 3rd


----------



## Buckhorn

Duk's mount a rally in 5th...10-2. Quack! 10 SO's THIS game so far. Not a very good "protect the plate" hitting team, as evidenced by their lunging at Rocker's "outside slider" on Saturday. Announcer said they've had 9+ SO's in nine of their last twelve games!

Rain delay w/ Vandy knocking on the "Mercy Rule" while leading 12-2 in the 6th. At least the Duk's can play in the rain while getting their butts kicked! :razz:


----------



## Buckhorn

13-2 Final: Vandy to CWS. Note: NCAA Tournament must not have "mercy rule." 

https://vucommodores.com/sidearmstats/baseball/summary

Other Scores:

http://warrennolan.com/baseball/2019/scores-live?type=Top 25

Vandy-Louisville CWS Matchup:

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...lege-world-series-opponent-primer/1405076001/


----------



## Buckhorn

Gonna be a GREAT CWS w/ the Dawgs & Louisville baseball cultures mingling...


https://www.clarionledger.com/story...nal-stanford-college-world-series/1406428001/

https://www.facebook.com/HailStateBB/videos/vb.136769366338242/1731088266906336/?type=2&theater

https://www.sluggermuseum.com/


And then there's the 'Noles Coach Mike Martin in his last yr. of coaching...

https://www.baseballamerica.com/sto...es-and-mike-martins-final-ride-reaches-omaha/

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/s...fsu-baseball-college-world-series/1405534001/

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/s...ional-lsu-baton-rouge-mike-martin/1401220001/

...and people wonder why the SEC gets pissed at NOT being awarded an NCAA Regional host? lol


----------



## treeman

Fun worthless fact: all 3 teams that knocked out the MVC in the regional championships are on the CWS


----------



## Buckhorn

Outscored 26-1 in his two (2) Super Regional games, the East Carolina HC criticizes the NCAA over seeding? :hypnotized:

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...h-rips-ncaa-after-loss-louisville/1401184001/

Also, *MI upset #1 nationally seeded UCLA *to advance to Omaha. ISU split w/ the Wolverines in early April, winning game #1 8-7 in ten innings, while dropping game #2 in six innings, 6-4.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/s...-ucla-advances-cws-first-time-years/39563031/


----------



## ISUCC

in the CWS today, Michigan beat Texas Tech 5-3 in game one, game 2 hasn't started yet


----------



## Buckhorn

Game#1 CWS Action:

*Vandy Arms Top Cards in CWS *

http://collegebaseballinsider.com/cbi-live-bat-of-martin-arms-of-vandy-subdue-ul-6-16/

- Fitzgerald: "Not Louisville's kind of swings." (LOL)
Note: The Cards did NOT face the TOP of Vandy's P-staff in their prior ONLY meeting this season!
https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...falls-college-world-series-opener/1471711001/

-----------------------------------------
*Wolverines Squeeze by Razorbacks*

http://collegebaseballinsider.com/cws-live-michigan-uses-simple-formula-to-claim-cws-opener/

***Just covering teams on ISU's 2019 Schedule.


----------



## landrus13

Louisville eliminated Texas Tech earlier today. Vanderbilt is up 6-0 right now on Mississippi State. Rocker is pitching another gem for Vandy.


----------



## Buckhorn

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...updates-college-world-series-2019/1484957001/


----------



## Buckhorn

Vandy v. Michigan in CWS best of 3 finals after Louisville SPICY loss...:razz:

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...-world-series-luke-smith-outburst/1536074001/


----------



## Buckhorn

Rocker Blows by Wolverines to position Vandy for NCAA title:

https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...es-vanderbilt-michigan-tim-corbin/1545008001/


----------



## ISUCC

Unless Michigan make a major comeback Vanderbilt will be your CWS champs.


----------



## Buckhorn

LOL - Vandy's arm depth has yet to be tested in the NCAA Tournament. Probably one of the deepest staff's in NCAA history!


----------



## Buckhorn

Final NCAA Div I Poll - Baseball America (following Vandy National Championship 8-2 verdict over MI):

https://www.baseballamerica.com/rankings/college-baseball-top-25/


----------

